# Curva chiusa per cori razzisti e 3 giornate a Balo



## bmb (23 Settembre 2013)

Ufficiale.

Assurdo.

Mi sa tanto di decisione politica. Come tutte le decisioni che Tosi prende quando c'è il Milan di mezzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

ahaahhaha la curva chiusa  va beh siamo alle comiche, sulla squalifica già avevo questa sensazione ieri sera, detto questo la squalifica la accetto perchè ha sbagliato ma trovo vergognoso che queste squalifiche vengano date solo a qualcuno vergogna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

La curva chiusa è una vergogna mondiale.

Quella del Napoli andrebbe chiusa per un secolo.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

Siamo alla follia... ci stanno facendo pagare milan siena!! E' fin troppo palese... Pizarro quanto s'è preso per le ingiurie all'arbitro? 

La chiusura della curva per i cori campanilistici è ancor + vergognosa... non sapevo che i napoletani fossero una razza... senza parole. 

Cmq 3° anno di fila che il nostro top player salta la Juventus per una squalifica da 3 giornate... guarda il caso


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La curva chiusa è una vergogna mondiale.
> 
> Quella del Napoli andrebbe chiusa per un secolo.



GIà


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Aragorn (23 Settembre 2013)

Cori razzisti ? e verso quali giocatori ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

E' dai tempi di Maradona che ci sono i cori anti-napoletani, ma non è mai successa una cosa del genere.
Perchè non si citano i casini che fanno ogni volta nelle trasferte?

E poi le 3 giornate a Balotelli sono esageratie non scherziamo... a meno che non abbia minacciato di morte l'arbitro.


----------



## almilan (23 Settembre 2013)

vergogna!!!! mi chiedo che senso abbia seguire questo campionato malato in un paese malato


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Hanno dato la partita a porte chiuse all'Inter? No perchè altrimenti mi ******* proprio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Da napoletano non posso che essere d'accordo con la curva chiusa.
Con " Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" offendono anche me.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Da napoletano non posso che essere d'accordo con la curva chiusa.
> Con " Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" offendono anche me.



1-Non mi sembra razzismo
2-Sono d'accordo che puoi sentirti offeso
3-Andrebbero chiusi tutti gli stadi d'Italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Hanno dato la partita a porte chiuse all'Inter? No perchè altrimenti mi ******* proprio


quale? quella contro la fiorentina? quella si a porte chiuse almeno io so cosi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Le pene sono state inasprite questa stagione, sotto indicazione dell'Uefa.
E razzismo e discriminazione territoriale, secondo il regolamento sono la stessa cosa.
La squalifica ci sta ... ma per l'Inter? Hanno fatto esattamente gli stessi cori contro il Sassuolo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

no comment


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Hanno dato la partita a porte chiuse all'Inter? No perchè altrimenti mi ******* proprio


Asteriscati pure.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2013)

...

Per quanto riguarda Balotelli, il comunicato giustifica così le tre giornate di squalifica: "Doppia ammonizione per comportamento scorretto nei confronti di un avversario e per proteste nei confronti degli Ufficiali di gara (una giornata); per avere, all'atto dell'espulsione, rivolto all'Arbitro *espressioni ingiuriose ed intimidatorie* (due giornate); infrazione rilevata dal Quarto Ufficiale".


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;291964 ha scritto:


> quale? quella contro la fiorentina? quella si a porte chiuse almeno io so cosi



No, durante Sassuolo-Inter hanno fatto cori contro i Napoletani
Per regolamento, devono avere tutto lo stadio chiuso tra due giornate


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2013)

Si salva, infine, l'Inter, per cui si temeva una giornata a porte chiuse per i cori contro i tifosi napoletani nel corso della gara di Sassuolo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma per favore ... per favore .... gli stessi identici cori. A noi squalifica, e a loro no.
Ma che paese è l'Italia? bah ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo Laudisa il Milan sta lavorando per far riscorso alla squalifica di Balotelli.*


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2013)

50 mila euro almeno di multa all'i d i o t a


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si salva, infine, l'Inter, per cui si temeva una giornata a porte chiuse per i cori contro i tifosi napoletani nel corso della gara di Sassuolo.



Spiegatemi questa e datemi una buona motivazione perchè se no da domani io non seguo più il calcio.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

Cioè quindi adesso allo stadio non puoi più neanche fare i cori contro la tifoseria avversaria?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> No, durante Sassuolo-Inter hanno fatto cori contro i Napoletani
> Per regolamento, devono avere tutto lo stadio chiuso tra due giornate



ah no quella no ma quando mai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Spero che i cori razzisti fossero nei confronti di Balotelli almeno.



EDIT: Vedo ora. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH in pratica se offendi un napoletano è come offendere per il colore della pelle. Beh... che dire, qualcuno ha la coda di paglia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi questa e datemi una buona motivazione perchè se no da domani io non seguo più il calcio.



l'inter ha gia la curva chiusa mercoledi....ci avrei scommesso che non gliel'avrebbero chiusa di nuovo..comunque ora va di modo chiudere le curve..io farei una protesta seria...starei a casa da qui alla fine del campionato..se è questo che vogliono li accontentiamo..senza di noi settimana scorsa col cagliari ci sarebbero stato poco piu di 10 mila persone


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Settembre 2013)

C'è chi ancora pensa che Berlusconi controlla tutto... 

Chiusa per quanto tempo?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi questa e datemi una buona motivazione perchè se no da domani io non seguo più il calcio.



La motivazione è che a noi l'arbitro l'ha messo sul referto, a loro no
Ora vai nella sezione contro l'Inter, ed ascolta il video
I loro cori si sentivano a chilometri di distanza, quindi era impossibile non averli uditi.
E l'arbitro della partita era di Nola, quindi pure napoletano.
Siamo al surrealismo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;291977 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa il Milan sta lavorando per far riscorso alla squalifica di Balotelli.*



Ricorso per cosa??? Non leveranno mai le 2 giornate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi adesso allo stadio non puoi più neanche fare i cori contro la tifoseria avversaria?



No. 

Se dici a una persona di essere un livornese di m* non c'è problema (nel tuo caso se non erro)
Ma se dici a un napoletano, di essere un napoletano... APRITI CIELO. Chissà come mai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricorso per cosa??? Non leveranno mai le 2 giornate.



Ed è giusto così


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> l'inter ha gia la curva chiusa mercoledi....ci avrei scommesso che non gliel'avrebbero chiusa di nuovo..comunque ora va di modo chiudere le curve..io farei una protesta seria...starei a casa da qui alla fine del campionato..se è questo che vogliono li accontentiamo..senza di noi settimana scorsa col cagliari ci sarebbero stato poco piu di 10 mila persone



Alla seconda scatta la chiusura di tutto lo stadio, alla terza partita persa a tavolino, alla quarta penalizzazione in classifica.
Tosel sei ...


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> C'è chi ancora pensa che Berlusconi controlla tutto...
> 
> Chiusa per quanto tempo?


1 giornata


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Settembre 2013)

Non ci avrete mai come volete voi! Ridicoli! Sono scandalizzato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> Se dici a una persona di essere un livornese di m* non c'è problema (nel tuo caso se non erro)
> Ma se dici a un napoletano, di essere un napoletano... APRITI CIELO. Chissà come mai.
> ...



"Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" ;la cosa è ben differente.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Da napoletano non posso che essere d'accordo con la curva chiusa.
> Con " Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" offendono anche me.


Noi non siamo napoletani, colerosi e terremotati...
Cori sentiti in Sassuolo-Inter eppure...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

Fossi juventino comincerei ad avere paura.

Qui gli equilibri del potere si sono spostati in modo CLAMOROSO.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Noi non siamo napoletani, colerosi e terremotati...
> Cori sentiti in Sassuolo-Inter eppure...



E allora si dovrebbe chiudere la curva anche all'Inter.


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Alla seconda scatta la chiusura di tutto lo stadio, alla terza partita persa a tavolino, alla quarta penalizzazione in classifica.
> Tosel sei ...



Tosel applica quello che c'è scritto sul referto dell'arbitro, non è che decide lui le pene in base a come gli girano le palle.


----------



## Snape (23 Settembre 2013)

Ora togliete a balotelli un numero di mesi di stipendio pari alle giornate di squalifica. E chiamate Paolo Di Canio ad allenare sta banda di dodicenni.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E allora si dovrebbe chiudere la curva anche all'Inter.



All'Inter si deve chiudere TUTTO LO STADIO perchè sono alla seconda infrazione
Non l'hanno fatto perchè si sono ****** sotto
Giustizia sportiva ridicola


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fossi juventino comincerei ad avere paura.
> 
> Qui gli equilibri del potere si sono spostati in modo CLAMOROSO.



già c'è qualcosa sotto.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> "Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" ;la cosa è ben differente.



Io vado allo stadio da circa 20 anni... cori come questi sono sempre esistiti e anzi prima eran pure peggio... Non s'è mai scandalizzato nessuno... anche chi è allo stadio s'incazza 5 min, urla fischia risponde all'insulto. Il prossimo passo cos'è? sospensione della partita perchè dici arbitro *******?


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E allora si dovrebbe chiudere la curva anche all'Inter.


Esatto 
Ma l'Inter (o Sassuolo) non ha subito nulla per quei cori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> All'Inter si deve chiudere TUTTO LO STADIO perchè sono alla seconda infrazione
> Non l'hanno fatto perchè si sono ****** sotto
> Giustizia sportiva ridicola



alla prossima noi ci beccheremo la 2 ecc,gli altri potranno continuare ad insultare a manetta


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma per piacere certe cose non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra! Non è successo niente di diverso rispetto agli ultimi 10 anni (per esperienza personale) in un Milan-Napoli.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

A proposito de rossi che fa gestacci alla curva avversaria nulla ovviamente


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma no, il campionato non è falsato, anzi ci regalano i rigori. Tutto si compensa nell'arco della stagione. Non facciamo i piangina.
Curva chiusa così impariamo ad offendere i Napoletani, dovremmo imparare da loro, siamo politicamente scorretti.
Balotelli è recidivo e meriterebbe più di tre giornate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fossi juventino comincerei ad avere paura.
> 
> Qui gli equilibri del potere si sono spostati in modo CLAMOROSO.



Ma non iniziamo a fare come Bonolis dai...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tosel applica quello che c'è scritto sul referto dell'arbitro, non è che decide lui le pene in base a come gli girano le palle.


Lo dico in napoletano.
All'arbitro di Nola l'hann magnà e can
è a munnezza ra munnezza e'omm
Sei di Napoli ed ha pure fatto finta di non sentire
Lota, facc e pieca'r


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> "Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" ;la cosa è ben differente.



"Pisa rossa scavati la fossa" non è la stessa cosa?

Che poi, c'è gente in grado di controllare i vulcani? Ma dai per favore.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ah già... niente pure a roma e lazio che han devastato tutto intorno allo stadio dopo la partita


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2013)

E l'arbitro di ieri sera per quanto tempo verrà sospeso? 
PS tre giornate a Balo era quanto chiedevano alcuni utenti del forum. Eccovi accontentati (magari però qualcuno di loro ora parlerà di vergogna o complotto)


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Pisa rossa scavati la fossa" non è la stessa cosa?
> 
> Che poi, c'è gente in grado di controllare i vulcani? Ma dai per favore.



Il punto non è questo, il problema è che sono cori che hanno fatto tutti ai napoletani ma veniamo puniti noi, assurdo dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Pisa rossa scavati la fossa" non è la stessa cosa?
> 
> Che poi, c'è gente in grado di controllare i vulcani? Ma dai per favore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non iniziamo a fare come Bonolis dai...



Sono questioni tra loro, noi non lottiamo per lo scudetto, ma è evidente che quest'anno spingono i napoletani.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Pisa rossa scavati la fossa" non è la stessa cosa?
> 
> Che poi, c'è gente in grado di controllare i vulcani? Ma dai per favore.



A noi a Livorno c'è andata bene allora 2 dom fa contro il Catania  abbiamo osato offendere i catanesi e invocare il Dio Etna...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A noi a Livorno c'è andata bene allora 2 dom fa contro il Catania  abbiamo osato offendere i catanesi e invocare il Dio Etna...



Noooooooooo voi siete dei matti irrispettosi, allo stadio i cori si scherno non sono mai esistiti e mai dovrebbero essere proferiti.

Cioè, magari hai anche incitato la tua squara? No eh. Vai in galera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che poi, c'è gente in grado di controllare i vulcani? Ma dai per favore.



Ok, questa mi ha ridato il sorriso


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Settembre 2013)

Apprendo ora che i napoletani sono una RAZZA


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma quindi, di riflesso, se una persona incita la squadra e città di Napoli, automaticamente guadagna denaro in quanto persona estremamente civile e rispettosa? Invece delle multe di danno soldi? Come funziona?

Qualcuno mi spieghi, perché questa disparità nel metro di giudizio verso tale città e squadra ancora non l'ho capita. E magari senza quei veli, anzi coperte e trapunte, di moralismo inutile che non serve a nulla


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Settembre 2013)

Una gravissima "discriminazione territoriale"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2013)

hanno stufato co sto razzismo tutti quanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Apprendo ora che i napoletani sono una RAZZA



.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

E' veramente una vergogna.

Non dare rosso o almeno giallo per il fallaccio da dietro di Britos su Balotelli e alla gomitata di Behrami e poi espellere Balotelli dandogli poi 3 giornate....l'arbitro deve anche tutelare i giocatori in campo, ma se non vengono NEMMENO FISCHIATI quei due falli Balotelli a fine partita deve starsi zitto? Poi 3 giornate sono ovvie per fargli saltare la Juventus (han paura del Napoli e ora cominciano ad aiutarla chiaramente).

Per il fatto della Curva è ancora più vergognoso, allo Juventus Stadium ne dicono di tutti i colori e non viene mai chiuso, vergogna, buffoni.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

Il "razzismo" sta prendendo piede in Italia.

Occhio.
Siamo partiti coi "buhu", siamo al Vesuvio, occhio che fra un po' negli stadi si dovranno tenere i lumini e intonare i cori da chiesa.

Ovviamente solo in una direzione. Un coro tipo "c'avete solo la nebbia" nulla ha a che vedere con il territorio ergo non ha nulla di "razzista".


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Grande Mario.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il "razzismo" sta prendendo piede in Italia.
> 
> Occhio.
> Siamo partiti coi "buhu", siamo al Vesuvio, occhio che fra un po' negli stadi si dovranno tenere i lumini e intonare i cori da chiesa.
> ...



Differente il fare uno sfottò sulla nebbia dal fare uno sfottò sul colera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli è un *********,ma le solite tre giornatine,in un modo o nell'altro,saltano sempre fuori.
Sulla squalifica per razzismo ho solo una cosa da dire: ROTFL


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2013)

Che due cogl**ni, per ogni cosa si urla al razzismo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Lo dico in napoletano.
> All'arbitro di Nola l'hann magnà e can
> è a munnezza ra munnezza e'omm
> Sei di Napoli ed ha pure fatto finta di non sentire
> Lota, facc e pieca'r



E' nu vicin' e cas' ro mi'  Je song' e Nol'


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

che poi il coro sul vesuvio è stato fatto una volta sola...gli altri 2 che cita il referto non so quali siano di preciso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

Se il metro di giudizio sarà equo, il Napoli da qui alla fine giocherà tutte le partite in trasferta senza la curva avversaria.

Voglio proprio vedere quante curve smetteranno i cori.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Differente il fare uno sfottò sulla nebbia dal fare uno sfottò sul colera.



Ah ma allora il problema non è territoriale, quindi.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' nu vicin' e cas' ro mi'  Je song' e Nol'



Je song??? Ma come parlata a Nola??? Madò.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che poi il coro sul vesuvio è stato fatto una volta sola...gli altri 2 che cita il referto non so quali siano di preciso



Imparate a non farli, se ne deve cadere la curva la prossima volta che lo fate.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

poi non so se qualcuno di voi ha mai provato ad andare in trasferta a napoli nel settore ospiti...robe da non credere!altro che discirminazione territoriale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Je song??? Ma come parlata a Nola??? Madò.....



Zitto salernatuncolo


----------



## Snape (23 Settembre 2013)

I cori vanno fatti.Sono l'essenza del calcio. Gli sfottò sono la passione dei tifosi. Sopprimerli con questi emendamenti ridicoli è, appunto, buffonesco.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Zitto salernatuncolo



Je song....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' nu vicin' e cas' ro mi'  Je song' e Nol'



e dincell a chella facc'e paccher i si accatà n'amplifon


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La motivazione è che a noi l'arbitro l'ha messo sul referto, a loro no
> Ora vai nella sezione contro l'Inter, ed ascolta il video
> I loro cori si sentivano a chilometri di distanza, quindi era impossibile non averli uditi.
> E l'arbitro della partita era di Nola, quindi pure napoletano.
> Siamo al surrealismo



L'arbitro di Milan-Napoli aveva il compito di penalizzare il Milan, come già s'era capito dall'andazzo della partita.

E in nome della correttezza politica si permettono questo ed altro, si usa l'antirazzismo per secondi fini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> poi non so se qualcuno di voi ha mai provato ad andare in trasferta a napoli nel settore ospiti...robe da non credere!altro che discirminazione territoriale



Ci sono stato; lancio di ogni cosa da parte di quella curva di analfabeti. Ma questo non giustifica i cori sul Vesuvio.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi,su Napoli c'è più accanimento vero,e sono cori più odiosi,ma la matrice è la stessa: si pigliano fatti veri,si fanno collegamenti esagerati/inverosimili e parte il motivetto,a Napoli c'è stata l'epidemia di colera negli anni '70 e allora si tira avanti,questo è lo stadio,non ci sono gentlemen e non ti puoi aspettare chissà quale capacità di discernimento.
Siamo d'accordo che non ci dovrebbero essere cori contro nessuno ma è ridicolo accostare chi è stato discriminato per davvero (africani) sulla base del colore della pelle e chi viene preso in giro ferocemente,ma mica discriminato


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

io per il coro sui napoletani mi perdo una partita che ho pagato!voi quando veniamo in trasferta a napoli ci tirate le bombe e le molotov nel settore ospiti...ah ma è vero che,come dicono i preti, la parola ferisce di più

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque al di là di tutti noi sabato penso ci saremo lo stesso fuori dallo stadio a provare a incitare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Differente il fare uno sfottò sulla nebbia dal fare uno sfottò sul colera.



Due sfottò sono.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah ma allora il problema non è territoriale, quindi.



E' un fatto puramente geologico e metereologico. No?



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Imparate a non farli, se ne deve cadere la curva la prossima volta che lo fate.



Ah perché augurare alla curva di crollare è meglio. Ok.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io per il coro sui napoletani mi perdo una partita che ho pagato!voi quando veniamo in trasferta a napoli ci tirate le bombe e le molotov nel settore ospiti...ah ma è vero che,come dicono i preti, la parola ferisce di più
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> comunque al di là di tutti noi sabato penso ci saremo lo stesso fuori dallo stadio a provare a incitare



Siamo in due. Che poi io il coro l'ho cantato pure, ma va bé. Ah ieri quelle zecche ad ogni loro gol (e non solo) facevano scoppiare bombe carte. Ovviamente non è successo nulla, a loro è permesso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

La squalifica ci può stare, ma il metro di giudizio deve essere lo stesso per tutti, invece già iniziamo con i due pesi e le due misure.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

il secondo coro è quello in cui si invitava i napoletani a lavarsi...
molto offensivo e soprattutto razzista


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Due sfottò sono.



No perché uno offende l'altro no.

Al che sorge il dilemma: dunque un "devi morire" qualsiasi dovrebbe essere da rischio chiusura curva?



Che meraviglia di società che stiamo diventando....la curva che si sta prendendo è quella...tutto in nome del vittimismo e dell'ipocrisia dilagante.

Non per niente in Italia si varano le leggi omofobe, leggi speciali verso una categoria di persone per far essere la categoria cui si applica la suddetta legge speciale, normale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sono stato; lancio di ogni cosa da parte di quella curva di analfabeti. Ma questo non giustifica i cori sul Vesuvio.



Quindi i napoletani possono fare quello che vogliono, anche tirare oggetti che possono ferire in maniera VERA una persona, ma non possono essere presi in giro con dei cori? Poveri cuccioli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due. Che poi io il coro l'ho cantato pure, ma va bé. Ah ieri quelle zecche ad ogni loro gol (e non solo) facevano scoppiare bombe carte. Ovviamente non è successo nulla, a loro è permesso.



Le bombe carta sono MOLTO meno pericolose di un coro sul sapone oh, non scherzare


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due. Che poi io il coro l'ho cantato pure, ma va bé. Ah ieri quelle zecche ad ogni loro gol (e non solo) facevano scoppiare bombe carte. Ovviamente non è successo nulla, a loro è permesso.



avranno tirato come minimo una 15ina di bombe e acceso una 20ina di torce...noi con una torcia scatta l'arresto..loro possono fare quello che gli pare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due. Che poi io il coro l'ho cantato pure, ma va bé. Ah ieri quelle zecche ad ogni loro gol (e non solo) facevano scoppiare bombe carte. Ovviamente non è successo nulla, a loro è permesso.



Io ieri non ero all stadio, ma tremavano i vetri della casa dai botti che venivano dalle mie due casse surround.
Immagino allo stadio...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> avranno tirato come minimo una 15ina di bombe e acceso una 20ina di torce...noi con una torcia scatta l'arresto..loro possono fare quello che gli pare



Dai poverini... il tuo razzismo nell'affermare che possono fare ciò che vogliono è vergognoso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi i napoletani possono fare quello che vogliono, anche tirare oggetti che possono ferire in maniera VERA una persona, ma non possono essere presi in giro con dei cori? Poveri cuccioli.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io odio tutti gli ultras d'Italia per me andrebbero presi a bastonate , quelli di qualsiasi squadra.
Tutti si macchiano di episodi di violenza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io odio tutti gli ultras d'Italia per me andrebbero presi a bastonate , quelli di qualsiasi squadra.
> Tutti si macchiano di episodi di violenza.



Ma come la violenza verbale non ce n'è. Eh no. Terribile e quasi da terzo mondo


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma ci vogliono ridurre come gli americani al superbowl con patatine e hotdog in mano? Io sono tutt'altro che ultrà,sono un tifoso normale ma mi è scappato di cantare certe cose,non ho problemi ad ammetterlo. Si poteva farne a meno? Certamente,ma non penso di essere un essere meschino e abietto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Siamo in due. Che poi io il coro l'ho cantato pure*, ma va bé. Ah ieri quelle zecche ad ogni loro gol (e non solo) facevano scoppiare bombe carte. Ovviamente non è successo nulla, a loro è permesso.



Ne vai fiero.
Se nella tua città facessero il terremoto e poi io ti urlerei :" Colognese TERREMOTATO" che ne penseresti?


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

mi hanno appena informato(non mi ero reso conto dallo stadio) che i napoletani cantavano "un solo grido un solo allarme milano in fiamme"...ora..non so se il fuoco del vesuvio sia più offensivo ma non mi sembra di trovare grandi differenze


----------



## O Animal (23 Settembre 2013)

Il Calcio è strano...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

Queste decisioni poi non riducono di certo la rivalità tra tifoserie.

Anzi, accrescono l'odio e la ruggine.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Scandalosi i napoletani veramente.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Due sfottò sono.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Più che altro devo cominciare a fare una lista:

"Milito salta con noi" è a rischio chiusura?
"La prossima volta che ci ospitate ve lo spacchiamo (il conad stadium) a bastonate" è a rischio?
"Perciò ricorda, tifoso pirla" è a rischio?
"Buon Natale sbirro maiale"?
etc
etc
etc


Chissà magari Tosel farà un decalogo o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne vai fiero.
> Se nella tua città facessero il terremoto e poi io ti urlerei :" Colognese TERREMOTATO" che ne penseresti?



Che non me ne frega un [email protected]


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma come la violenza verbale non ce n'è. Eh no. Terribile e quasi da terzo mondo



Ti sto dando ragione, il gettare una bomba carta è piu grave di un coro.
Ma io il coro sul Vesuvio non posso gradirlo visto che se il Vesuvio esplode probabilmente crepo.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi hanno appena informato(non mi ero reso conto dallo stadio) che i napoletani cantavano "un solo grido un solo allarme milano in fiamme"...ora..non so se il fuoco del vesuvio sia più offensivo ma non mi sembra di trovare grandi differenze



Confermo, si sentiva, purtroppo dato che erano in tanti, bene. Ma ovviamente a loro è permesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che non me ne frega un [email protected]



Ma no. Ma come puoi. E' ovvio che cantando quel coro daresti il via ad una serie di movimenti tellurici gravissimi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti sto dando ragione, il gettare una bomba carta è piu grave di un coro.
> Ma io il coro sul Vesuvio non posso gradirlo visto che se il Vesuvio esplode probabilmente crepo.



Se dovesse succedere non sarebbe certo per colpa dei cori. Ma per colpa dei movimenti tellurici ed attività vulcanica totalmente non correlata ai cori da stadio (per quanto ne sappia la scienza ad oggi, magari poi si scopre che c'è un nesso importante)


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne vai fiero.
> Se nella tua città facessero il terremoto e poi io ti urlerei :" Colognese TERREMOTATO" che ne penseresti?



Mamma che vittima....

Solo nel basket volano (e tengo fuori gli attentati)

"Tutti i bambini con i cerini vanno a bruciare Cantù..."
"Le trevigiane PURItane PURItane PURItane..."

E non mi pare che ci siano i pianti greci nelle curve. Tutti insultano tutti allo stadio. Nascondersi dietro al fatto che a Napoli c'è il Vesuvio è veramente come nascondersi dietro ad un dito.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2013)

il continuo piagnucolare di Montella e Della Valle ha dato i suoi frutti.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma no. Ma come puoi. E' ovvio che cantando quel coro daresti il via ad una serie di movimenti tellurici gravissimi



Oddio muoio


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2013)

Il ***** cattivo si becca tre giornate per insulti per I quali nel 99% dei casi fanno finta di non sentire. La curva squalificata per cori razzisti verso persone della stessa razza. Basta con queste farse, per coerenza ci dovrebbero essere decine di squalifiche ogni giornata di campionato e tutte le curve sempre chiuse. Ma il nostro paese ormai ogni giorno dimostra quanto é ridicolo in ogni situazione, politica, economica, civica o sportiva che sia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma no. Ma come puoi. E' ovvio che cantando quel coro daresti il via ad una serie di movimenti tellurici gravissimi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il fatto brutto è che voi godete se accade una tragedia simile, quello fa girare le balls.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2013)

scusate forse ho letto male, ma per quali cori e contro chi li avremmo fatti per fare chiudere la nostra curva?


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> scusate forse ho letto male, ma per quali cori e contro chi li avremmo fatti per fare chiudere la nostra curva?



contro i napoletani per i cori sul vesuvio


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto brutto è che voi godete se accade una tragedia simile, quello fa girare le balls.


Milano in fiamme, Milano in fiamme!
Tanto per far godere anche i napoletani.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> contro i napoletani per i cori sul vesuvio



Hahahaaaa.....quindi è un insulto doppio perchè chi ha deciso dice che sono di un' altra razza e non Italiani.....geniale insomma!!


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Settembre 2013)

Un solo grido un solo allarme Milano in fiamme Milano in fiamme. E' il coro che avrebbero cantato quelle zecche. A loro è permesso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Milano in fiamme, Milano in fiamme!
> Tanto per far godere anche i napoletani.



pensa te..l'hanno cantato anche i napoletani e mi ha toccato talmente tanto nel profondo dell'anima che non me ne sono nemmeno accorto


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensa te..l'hanno cantato anche i napoletani e mi ha toccato talmente tanto nel profondo dell'anima che non me ne sono nemmeno accorto



Vuoi dire che sei riuscito a dormire stanotte?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

Eh ma a milano non c'è il vulcano.. è un coro allegorico...


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che sei riuscito a dormire stanotte?



confesso che ho faticato ad addormentarmi..nonostante la stanchezza avevo questo barbaro coro che mi ronzava nelle orecchie

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh ma a milano non c'è il vulcano.. è un coro allegorico...



potrebbe comunque esserci un esplosione improvvisa che distrugge tutta la città


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti sto dando ragione, il gettare una bomba carta è piu grave di un coro.
> Ma io il coro sul Vesuvio non posso gradirlo visto che se il Vesuvio esplode probabilmente crepo.



I cori non sono fatti per far contente le tifoserie avversarie. 

Tu dovresti essere indignato che non chiudano tutte le curve tutte le domeniche, perchè si dovrebbero solo fare cori amorevoli e abbracciarsi tutti. 
Invece stai difendendo un' ingiustizia fatta ai danni del Milan, perchè da napoletano ti senti offeso. Ma va a ciapà i ratt.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensa te..l'hanno cantato anche i napoletani e mi ha toccato talmente tanto nel profondo dell'anima che non me ne sono nemmeno accorto


Tanto a me non me ne frega un mazzo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2013)

Dovrebbero fare dei cori contro Tosel e la FIGC, voglio vedere se li chiamano cori razzisti.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti sto dando ragione, il gettare una bomba carta è piu grave di un coro.
> Ma io il coro sul Vesuvio non posso gradirlo visto che se il Vesuvio esplode probabilmente crepo.



Tu? Ma se non sei manco in zona rossa ...
Io abito a torre del greco, ho vista vesuvio dal balcone
Cioè abito letteralmente sotto il vesuvio, posso quasi toccarlo
Io creperei al 10000%, perciò non ti lamentare. Sono io quello che si deve sentire offeso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto brutto è che voi godete se accade una tragedia simile, quello fa girare le balls.



Chi lo ha detto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2013)

ieri si sentivano chiaramente anche dalla tele cori del tipo "un solo grido un solo allarme milano in fiamme milano in fiamme"

niente provvedimenti lì?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tu? Ma se non sei manco in zona rossa ...
> Io abito a torre del greco, ho vista vesuvio dal balcone
> Cioè abito letteralmente sotto il vesuvio, posso quasi toccarlo
> Io creperei al 10000%, perciò non ti lamentare. Sono io quello che si deve sentire offeso



Buonanotte; Nola è zona Rossa ormai.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Siamo alla follia... ci stanno facendo pagare milan siena!! E' fin troppo palese... Pizarro quanto s'è preso per le ingiurie all'arbitro?
> 
> La chiusura della curva per i cori campanilistici è ancor + vergognosa... non sapevo che i napoletani fossero una razza... senza parole.
> 
> Cmq 3° anno di fila che il nostro top player salta la Juventus per una squalifica da 3 giornate... guarda il caso



e l'anno prima ibra ha saltato l'inter che era la diretta avversaria di quell'anno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tu? Ma se non sei manco in zona rossa ...
> Io abito a torre del greco, ho vista vesuvio dal balcone
> Cioè abito letteralmente sotto il vesuvio, posso quasi toccarlo
> Io creperei al 10000%, perciò non ti lamentare. Sono io quello che si deve sentire offeso



Comunque se ti diverti che ti augurano che il Vesuvio esploda non so che pensare :O


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2013)

Sulle giornate a Balocoso non ho niente da dire.

Ma dopo questa squalifica mi aspetto la chiusura delle curve di mezza Serie A.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> "Tutti i bambini con i cerini vanno a bruciare Cantù..."
> "Le trevigiane PURItane PURItane PURItane..."



C'è anche la versione sulle lariane, tanto apprezzata dai varesotti infidi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Comunque questo provvedimento non fa che aumentare il malumore del tifo in generale verso Napoli.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se ti diverti che ti augurano che il Vesuvio esploda non so che pensare :O



E questo dove l'ho detto?
Il coro è brutto e la squalifica è giusta, ma io personalmente non mi sento particolarmente traumatizzato, nonostante abiti sotto il Vesuvio.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Buonanotte; Nola è zona Rossa ormai.


Nola non è Napoli, stando a quello che dice il marito di mia cugina.
Razzismo anche quello


----------



## O Animal (23 Settembre 2013)

In Inghilterra i tifosi del Manchester City hanno dato il benvenuto a Pellegrini cantando ai propri dirigenti: "Potete mettere il vostro Pellegrini dentro al vostro c..o".

Se fosse stato detto a San Siro (che con Galliani ed Allegri suonerebbe alquanto bene), il giudice sportivo avrebbe denunciato tutta la curva per omofobia...


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Apprendo ora che i napoletani sono una RAZZA


Ma infatti sono ste cose in primis ad essere razziste. Adesso augurare la morte diventa razzismo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Nola non è Napoli, stando a quello che dice il marito di mia cugina.
> Razzismo anche quello



E son d'accordo, ma è comunque zona rossa stando all'ultimo Piano di Emergenza.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,su Napoli c'è più accanimento vero,e sono cori più odiosi,ma la matrice è la stessa: si pigliano fatti veri,si fanno collegamenti esagerati/inverosimili e parte il motivetto,a Napoli c'è stata l'epidemia di colera negli anni '70 e allora si tira avanti,questo è lo stadio,non ci sono gentlemen e non ti puoi aspettare chissà quale capacità di discernimento.
> Siamo d'accordo che non ci dovrebbero essere cori contro nessuno ma è ridicolo accostare chi è stato discriminato per davvero (africani) sulla base del colore della pelle e chi viene preso in giro ferocemente,ma mica discriminato


Se verso napoli c'è accanimento ci sarà un motivo, o no? Ovvio che i cori di questo tipo sian sempre da condannare, ma non esiste al mondo che basta dire "Napoli" per far alzare le antenne a tutti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E questo dove l'ho detto?
> *Il coro è brutto e la squalifica è giusta*, ma io personalmente non mi sento particolarmente traumatizzato, nonostante abiti sotto il Vesuvio.



e i cori dei napoletani sono belli, e le altre curve non vanno squalificate


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E son d'accordo, ma è comunque zona rossa stando all'ultimo Piano di Emergenza.


La mia era solo una battuta 
Napoletano DOC che considera finto napoletano chi nato in provincia


----------



## 2515 (23 Settembre 2013)

La cosa paradossale è che questa denuncia è razzista, altro che i cori. Visto che adesso i napoletani vengono definiti una razza, è il giudice sportivo ad essere razzista. La prossima volta che mi sento insulti verso una città allora bisogna chiudere lo stadio? Allora chiudiamo tutti gli stadi.


----------



## alexrossonero (23 Settembre 2013)

Squalifica che non mi meraviglia: chi è a capo delle istituzioni è il degno rappresentante del "chiagni e fotti". Son tutti di loro.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sulle giornate a Balocoso non ho niente da dire.
> 
> Ma dopo questa squalifica mi aspetto la chiusura delle curve di mezza Serie A.
> 
> ...



I varesotti son quelli della provincia, io sono varesino


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I varesotti son quelli della provincia, io sono varesino



L'è i stess. Varesott pianta casòtt


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

*Comunicato ufficiale:

AC Milan comunica che presenterà reclamo avverso alle squalifiche di Mario Balotelli e della Curva Sud".*


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma non possiamo iscriverci a qualche altro campionato? Facciamo convertire gli scudetti in liga? Ce ne andiamo a giocare in spagna...
Non tanto la chiusura della curva, ma ogni volta che viene espulsa la nostra star, rigorosamente 3 giornate di squalifica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;292198 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale:
> 
> AC Milan comunica che presenterà reclamo avverso alle squalifiche di Mario Balotelli e della Curva Sud".*



Bene il fatto che il reclamo è anche contro la squalifica della curva.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2013)

ma ci faranno giocare UNA VOLTA contro i gobbi con Balotelli? UNA volta eh, non chiedo tanto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo iscriverci a qualche altro campionato? Facciamo convertire gli scudetti in liga? Ce ne andiamo a giocare in spagna...
> Non tanto la chiusura della curva, ma ogni volta che viene espulsa la nostra star, rigorosamente 3 giornate di squalifica.



non facciamo troppo in piangina però dai...se balotelli fa il p.irla è giusto che paghi...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Settembre 2013)

Aspetta, vado a devastare la mia facoltà..... lancerò qualche bomba carta una molotov... stando in silenzio però, non offenderò nessuno. Così, nel rispetto della legge


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale:
> 
> AC Milan comunica che presenterà reclamo avverso alle squalifiche di Mario Balotelli e della Curva Sud".*



Albijol comunica che presenterà reclamo contro i bidoni che spor-cano la sacra maglia del Milan e contro il silenzio privo di dignità della curva sud.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non facciamo troppo in piangina però dai...se balotelli fa il p.irla è giusto che paghi...



Si ma paga già più di Pizarro e di de rossi che insulta la curva avversaria


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ma paga già più di Pizarro e di de rossi che insulta la curva avversaria



dipende da cosa gli ha detto all'arbitro...non possiamo sapere con certezza se la squalifica sia giusta o meno.e non mi va di fare troppo il piangina quando l'anno scorso abbiamo ricevuto diversi aiuti arbitrali...
poi sia sa che balotelli fa "ba" succede il putiferio


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2013)

La giustizia divina invocata più volte dagli immacolati DV, da Montella e da tutta firenze é finalmente giunta a punire I ladroni rossoneri. Amen


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2013)

Bah che dire..

Già siamo scarsi ed più ci tolgono i pochi buoni...


----------



## Denni90 (23 Settembre 2013)

il palazzo è a nostro favore... ma andate a ... viola e rosiconi dei miei stivali... siamo a 4 anni di fila che abbiamo squalifiche così a fuffa... la gente poi si rompe anche i 
...


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Da napoletano non posso che essere d'accordo con la curva chiusa.
> Con " Vesuvio lavali col fuoco" offendono anche me.



E' riferito ai tamarri camorristi che hanno costruito sul cratere per avere un bel panorama.


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2013)

grazie Balo,sei un campione.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> La giustizia divina invocata più volte dagli immacolati DV, da Montella e da tutta firenze é finalmente giunta a punire I ladroni rossoneri. Amen



"Balotelli può dire cosa vuole e non gli succede mai nulla" (cit.)


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2013)

Basta che riducano di un turno la squalifica, niente più. Comunque una brutta botta, mi fa solo arrabbiare il fatto che ci abbiamo dato proprio 3 turni, per farci il dispetto contro la Juve, vergognoso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2013)

Un mio amico ieri al Conad Stadium mi ha detto che facevano cori dando dei napoletani ai veronesi 

Siamo gli unici scemi boh, una società seria farebbe ricorso e mostrerebbe tutte i casi di quello che secondo loro è razzismo avvenuti ieri


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2013)

Ormai siamo ZERO a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Troppo buoni.
Io avrei dato anche 15 punti di penalizzazione da scontare in questo campionato e 20 nel prossimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Troppo buoni.
> Io avrei dato anche 15 punti di penalizzazione da scontare in questo campionato e 20 nel prossimo.



quelli ce li da gia allegri con i suoi inizi di campionato


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

questo arbitro deve avere dei padiglioni auricolari micidiali, ama ascoltare tutti i cori che avvengono nello stadio e poi se li risente a fine partita, altrimenti se erano cori cosi gravemente offensivi e ripetuti ( solo cosi scatta la squalifica) perchè non ha sospeso la partita appena le sue mitiche orecchie hanno udito tutto cio??


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (24 Settembre 2013)

la legge parla chiaro ragazzi. la voce alll'altoparlante recita la norma che regola questi comportamenti: "vietate discriminazioni razziali o territoriali" per cui la squalifica ci potrebbe anche stare. ciò che fa rabbia è che la norma viene applicata solo in certi casi. o si applica sempre o non si applica mai. ci vuole uniformità


----------



## tequilad (24 Settembre 2013)

Ma forse qui stiamo perdendo il contatto con la realtà. Cantare quel coro o qualsiasi coro in un contesto di stadio e di partita, per quanto becero, non penso voglia dire che ottantamila persone vorrebbero esplodesse il Vesuvio. Non è che se canto Interista pezzo di m.... vuol dire che uscendo dallo stadio tutti i tifosi neroazzurri assumeranno sembianze assimilabili alle feci. Semplicemente si tratta di un coro da stadio, di un modo magari triste e non condivisibile di provocare gli avversari, ma penso si fermi tutto qui. Penso che tra chi la cantava ci fosse anche gente originaria di Napoli o con parenti lì che non credo proprio voglia un'esplosione del Vesuvio. 
Io credo comunque che o ad ogni minimo coro contro si squalifichi tutto oppure che non si possa fare differenza tra "Milano in fiamme" e "Vesuvio lavali col fuoco"....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ma forse qui stiamo perdendo il contatto con la realtà. Cantare quel coro o qualsiasi coro in un contesto di stadio e di partita, per quanto becero, non penso voglia dire che ottantamila persone vorrebbero esplodesse il Vesuvio. Non è che se canto Interista pezzo di m.... vuol dire che uscendo dallo stadio tutti i tifosi neroazzurri assumeranno sembianze assimilabili alle feci. Semplicemente si tratta di un coro da stadio, di un modo magari triste e non condivisibile di provocare gli avversari, ma penso si fermi tutto qui. Penso che tra chi la cantava ci fosse anche gente originaria di Napoli o con parenti lì che non credo proprio voglia un'esplosione del Vesuvio.
> Io credo comunque che o ad ogni minimo coro contro si squalifichi tutto oppure che non si possa fare differenza tra "Milano in fiamme" e "Vesuvio lavali col fuoco"....



Ma che c'entra il fatto che se uno canta quel coro non causa quella determinata cosa?
E' un coro che fa schifo e basta e che mi urta in malo modo, giusta la chiusura della curva. E la prossima volta spero la chiudano per 10 giornate.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il fatto che se uno canta quel coro non causa quella determinata cosa?
> E' un coro che fa schifo e basta e che mi urta in malo modo, giusta la chiusura della curva. E la prossima volta spero la chiudano per 10 giornate.


Il coro non piace nemmeno a me (a parte che sono dell'idea che bisogna andare allo stadio per incitare la propria squadra e non offendere gli avversari, ma questo è un altro discorso), però sono dell'idea che se chiudi la curva per questo coro ignorante allora bisogna chiudere tutte le curve d'Italia per tutto l'anno. Secondo me la squalifica ci può anche stare, ma allora in un Roma-Milan, per fare un esempio, se i tifosi della Roma intonano il coro "Milano in fiamme" bisogna chiudere la curva romanista. Se il metro di giudizio è questo, allora ci deve essere sempre tolleranza zero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il coro non piace nemmeno a me (a parte che sono dell'idea che bisogna andare allo stadio per incitare la propria squadra e non offendere gli avversari, ma questo è un altro discorso), però sono dell'idea che se chiudi la curva per questo coro ignorante allora bisogna chiudere tutte le curve d'Italia per tutto l'anno. Secondo me la squalifica ci può anche stare, ma allora in un Roma-Milan, per fare un esempio, se i tifosi della Roma intonano il coro "Milano in fiamme" bisogna chiudere la curva romanista. Se il metro di giudizio è questo, allora ci deve essere sempre tolleranza zero.



Infatti, concordo. Curve chiuse anche con "Milano in fiamme".


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Settembre 2013)

*Il Milan con un comunicato ufficiale fa sapere che il ricorso e' solo per la chiusura della Curva sud e non per le 3 giornate a Balotelli.*


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;292530 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan con un comunicato ufficiale fa sapere che il ricorso e solo per la chiusura della Curva sud e non per le 3 giornate a Balotelli.*



Ci mettiamo a 90...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci mettiamo a 90...



Hai ragione ma su cosa fai ricorso? non hai elementi per fargliele togliere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;292530 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan con un comunicato ufficiale fa sapere che il ricorso e' solo per la chiusura della Curva sud e non per le 3 giornate a Balotelli.*



Giusto così.

Balotelli non merita nessun ricorso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

Dobbiamo fare di tutto per fare 6 punti con Bologna e Samp visto che con la Juve perdiamo al 90%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;292530 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan con un comunicato ufficiale fa sapere che il ricorso e' solo per la chiusura della Curva sud e non per le 3 giornate a Balotelli.*



La sensazione è che Balotelli le abbia dette veramente molto grosse...

Sono contento però per la perseveranza sul ricorso contro la chiusura.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La sensazione è che Balotelli le abbia dette veramente molto grosse...
> 
> Sono contento però per la perseveranza sul ricorso contro la chiusura.



Grosse o no è l'essere recidivo che rende impossibile ogni tipo di sconto.


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;292530 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan con un comunicato ufficiale fa sapere che il ricorso e' solo per la chiusura della Curva sud e non per le 3 giornate a Balotelli.*



Giustamente i lecchini della curva vanno difesi


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2013)

giusto così, la prossima volta impara a controllarsi. 

tanto Balotelli o meno, con la Juve le prendiamo. 
per le altre 2 gare veda di svegliarsi quel bello addormentato di Matri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2013)

*Riscorso respinto, la curva del Milan resta chiusa.*


----------



## Mithos (27 Settembre 2013)

Giustissimo!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Settembre 2013)

stanno tirando troppo la corda..e la corda prima o poi si spezza...


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2013)

Che *****ta!


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che *****ta!



domani ci sei?19 ritrovo davanti al gate14


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> domani ci sei?19 ritrovo davanti al gate14



Non lo so perché forse con gli amici andiamo al nostro bar a vederci la partita. La curva fa qualcosa?


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non lo so perché forse con gli amici andiamo al nostro bar a vederci la partita. La curva fa qualcosa?



Ci si trova tutti davanti all'ingresso e si fa una protesta credo..tamburi megafoni e tutto...poi si va a vedere la partita da qualche parte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2013)

Esposto stasera fuori dallo stadio:


----------



## Ale (28 Settembre 2013)

oltre ad esser delle capre son pure razzisti adesso?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esposto stasera fuori dallo stadio:




Mi meraviglio di come sappia scrivere in italiano una banda di analfabeti che si fa comandare da un ******** avanzo di galera.
Non ci sta uno buono in quella curva, tutta braccia rubate all'agricoltura che in un Paese serio starebbero ai lavori forzati.
Ignoranti!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ci si trova tutti davanti all'ingresso e si fa una protesta credo..tamburi megafoni e tutto...poi si va a vedere la partita da qualche parte



Non dimenticate i soliti cori razzisti, banda di analfabeti.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (28 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Siamo alla follia... ci stanno facendo pagare milan siena!! E' fin troppo palese... Pizarro quanto s'è preso per le ingiurie all'arbitro?
> 
> La chiusura della curva per i cori campanilistici è ancor + vergognosa... non sapevo che i napoletani fossero una razza... senza parole.
> 
> Cmq 3° anno di fila che il nostro top player salta la Juventus per una squalifica da 3 giornate... guarda il caso



CORREGGO, quarto anno!!!


----------



## 2515 (28 Settembre 2013)

[IMG=c2ek]http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9329/c2ek.jpg[/IMG]

Una volta tanto qualcosa di intelligente, specie la roba sulla distribuzione dei biglietti che denota discriminazione territoriale.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Settembre 2013)

> _Che cosa sta diventando lo stadio? Tornelli, tessere del tifoso, biglietti nominali e prezzi spropositati non hanno portato a nulla, se non a inutili problemi durante l'acquisto dei tagliandi e a code chilometriche agli ingressi, con la triste conseguenza, tra gli altri, proprio coloro che i fantomatici “signori del calcio” dicevano di voler agevolare: le famiglie._


Ma di cosa stanno parlando? LORO hanno rovinato gli stadi... LORO. Famiglie? QUali famiglie? Di bambini allo stadio non se ne vedono da decenni. Guarda un po', statistica dello scorso anno, il maggior numero di bambini allo stadio sono proprio quelli che vanno al San Paolo di Napoli.
Biglietti nominali, tornelli... tutta colpa LORO... di certo non delle TV (che hanno altri tipi di colpe).
Chi portava i motorini allo stadio? CHi portava petardi, coltelli, spranghe, catene.... Chi bruciava i seggiolini, fracassava le barriere divisorie... Chi ha reso gli stadi zone di guerra? Chi fa combutta con gli avanzi di galera?
Vergognosi. 

Tanto sappiamo tutti cosa c'è dietro la Curva Sud....  
Ipocriti del cavolo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stanno parlando? LORO hanno rovinato gli stadi... LORO. Famiglie? QUali famiglie? Di bambini allo stadio non se ne vedono da decenni. Guarda un po', statistica dello scorso anno, il maggior numero di bambini allo stadio sono proprio quelli che vanno al San Paolo di Napoli.
> Biglietti nominali, tornelli... tutta colpa LORO... di certo non delle TV (che hanno altri tipi di colpe).
> Chi portava i motorini allo stadio? CHi portava petardi, coltelli, spranghe, catene.... Chi bruciava i seggiolini, fracassava le barriere divisorie... Chi ha reso gli stadi zone di guerra? Chi fa combutta con gli avanzi di galera?
> Vergognosi.
> ...



ieri sera la curva non c'era...non mi pare lo stadio fosse pieno..anzi!non c'era nessuno..
lo sappiamo tutti che i motivi per cui gli stadi sono vuoti sono ben altri..gli ultras forse sono l'ultimo dei motivi...


----------



## Snape (29 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stanno parlando? LORO hanno rovinato gli stadi... LORO. Famiglie? QUali famiglie? Di bambini allo stadio non se ne vedono da decenni. Guarda un po', statistica dello scorso anno,* il maggior numero di bambini allo stadio sono proprio quelli che vanno al San Paolo di Napoli.*
> Biglietti nominali, tornelli... tutta colpa LORO... di certo non delle TV (che hanno altri tipi di colpe).
> Chi portava i motorini allo stadio? CHi portava petardi, coltelli, spranghe, catene.... Chi bruciava i seggiolini, fracassava le barriere divisorie... Chi ha reso gli stadi zone di guerra? Chi fa combutta con gli avanzi di galera?
> Vergognosi.
> ...



Proprio un bell'ambiente sano e di fini principi dove portare la prole.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stanno parlando? LORO hanno rovinato gli stadi... LORO. Famiglie? QUali famiglie? *Di bambini allo stadio non se ne vedono da decenni.* Guarda un po', statistica dello scorso anno, il maggior numero di bambini allo stadio sono proprio quelli che vanno al San Paolo di Napoli.
> Biglietti nominali, tornelli... tutta colpa LORO... di certo non delle TV (che hanno altri tipi di colpe).
> Chi portava i motorini allo stadio? CHi portava petardi, coltelli, spranghe, catene.... Chi bruciava i seggiolini, fracassava le barriere divisorie... Chi ha reso gli stadi zone di guerra? Chi fa combutta con gli avanzi di galera?
> Vergognosi.
> ...



Il boldato è una perla di rara saggezza. Suvvia, allo stadio non ci sono più i bambini? Non scherziamo per favore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il boldato è una perla di rara saggezza. Suvvia, allo stadio non ci sono più i bambini? Non scherziamo per favore.



Ma infatti. E' pieno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto che rischiamo di nuovo perchè ieri sera qualcuno ha detto " noi non siamo napoletani" lol


----------



## Gallio (7 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=245]Gallio[/MENTION]

Non devi copiancollare da altri siti. In particolare da quella immondizia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2013)

E' vero che allo Juventus Stadium i gobbi hanno fatto cori pesantissimi contro i napoletani?

Chiedo a qualcuno informato perchè ovviamente i giornali sono zitti tipo cupola mafiosa su quello che succede lì dentro.


----------



## Gallio (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ero la ma, essendo nel settore ospiti, non sentivo molto.
l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che dal settore ospiti ne sono partiti parecchi


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' vero che allo Juventus Stadium i gobbi hanno fatto cori pesantissimi contro i napoletani?
> 
> Chiedo a qualcuno informato perchè ovviamente i giornali sono zitti tipo cupola mafiosa su quello che succede lì dentro.



pesantissimi non so..ma dei cori contro i napoletani sono partiti..mi risulta che lo speaker abbia anche fatto un annuncio..purtroppo non ero presente nemmeno io!!per quanto riguarda noi,si è deciso di proseguire con questi cori ad ogni partita fino alla fine dell'anno


----------



## 2515 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Anche i napoletani si sono autoinsultati col Livorno. E' chiaro che loro si sono sentiti discriminati per primi dal giudice sportivo, visto che sono stati messi allo stesso livello degli immigrati.XD Io l'avevo detto che era stata discriminatoria la sentenza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' vera sta cosa? Chissà perchè nessuno ne parla...



certo che è vero...era chiaramente una presa di posizione in nostra difesa..provocatoria nei confronti di tosel..


----------

